# A Special Pig



## mneeley490 (Jun 2, 2015)

Woodcutter's recent thread on his pig reminded me of this old joke. Apologies if you've heard it before...

There was a man taking a drive out in the country, when he spied a pig limping along on a wooden peg leg, near a farmhouse. Curious, he stopped at the house and found the farmer.

"Sir, how did your pig get a wooden leg?" he asked.

"Well that there's Rosco. He's a special pig," the farmer replied. "One time when I was plowing near the creek, my tractor tipped over and trapped me under it in the water. Rosco seen me, and ran all the way back to the house a'oink, oink, oink'n to summon help. Probably saved my life."

"Well, that's amazing," said the driver. "But how did he get the peg leg?"

"Another time," continued the farmer, "Rosco was rootin' around by the well, when little Timmy fell in. Since we ain't got no Lassie to come to the rescue, ol' Rosco grabbed ahold of the well rope in his teeth, and pulled Timmy to safety. Probably saved his life."

"Incredible!" the driver exclaimed. "But that still doesn't explain how he got his peg leg."

The farmer looked at the man intently, and said, "Well, mister, like I said; Rosco's a very special pig. You can't just eat him all at once."


----------



## b-one (Jun 2, 2015)

I like it!


----------

